# NEW LOWRIDER GAME...



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

EVERYBODY thats right you reading this!
come check this out we all know that when you
aint doin nothin you can just come to a new site
to talk shit about virtual cars that you built so come
on its all fun and even better ITS FREE! there are car
clubs, or you can start your own club, you can choose from 5 
different cars 63 impala 96 towncar caprice coupe euro'ed out
79 monte carlo and 84 coupe deville and more to come soon
I know Daygo has been representin, where's LA and Az at? 
Bring it! www.thelowridergame.com sign up GET TO HOPPIN
unless you too scared of gettin served online! 

Here are some new additions being added to the game with some screenshots:
1. New reflection system to bring out your custom paint jobs.
2. Skylight and sky has been added.
3. Performance has increased and the game will now run on more computer including Apple OS.
4. Players will have 4 separate pumps to upgrade and assign to separate wheels. This will now allow players to dance there car and customize there hydraulics anyway they want.
5. The flipper!!!! This has been a project for some time now and has been asked for multiple times on the site. It is finally done and is available in the new version.
6. Car dancers are now possible. As I mentioned before the pumps and wheels are independent and customizeable. You will have full control over all 4 wheels to dance or hop the car anyway you want.
7. Scrape Plates.
8. The physics system has been completely redone and the wheels now turn just like a real car. This makes gas hopping a lot easier and nice to look at.
9. Better sound FX add realism to the game.

All those features plus the features that where already in the game including:
1. Cars can be painted anyway you want.
2. Hydraulics are upgradeable as you earn cash in the game.
3. Players can challenge one another and build up wins and losses to show off on their stats page.
4. You can bet pink slips and win a hop to take over the other persons car.
5. Car clubs and car club plaques on the site allowing people to have club hop battles and compare scores.
6. Tournament system for both club againts club and individual users with cash prizes.
7. 5 cars available to buy immediately after you sign up and earn that cash.
8. Top 5 hoppers are displayed on the main page of the site all week and a new set is created each week.
9. The game is played through your browser and there is no need to download anything to your computer other then the standard game plugin.


www.thelowridergame.com


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

come on join in


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

HEY u cant really talk to players in the game play but theres a chat room and privete messeges


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

ha you got me there join up! :biggrin:


----------



## ESE_SANCHO (Sep 10, 2009)

HERES SOME OF MY RIDES!! IF U AINT ALREADY SIGNED UP FOR THIS GAME UR MISSING OUT.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercheckin_@Sep 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15039893
> *EVERYBODY thats right you reading this!
> come check this out we all know that when you
> aint doin nothin you can just come to a new site
> ...


i alread sighed up now were do i go to play the game?help p.m. please.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

On the left side of the page theres a link that says The Lowrider Game
www.thelowridergame.com <-- Left side of page.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*Whats up LIL, where is everybody at in this bitch??? We need some more people to show some love and sign up over at TheLowriderGame.com When you got a few minutes stop on by and get served cause we doing the damn thang over there and the shit is fun as hell. 

Here is some of my cars to show you what is really going down!!! All these cars are built and designed by me SOUL SOCIETY, I even have a few Tribute cars I build also. Holla atcha boy if you need that super clean shit on your ride!!!*


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*And some more of my cars!!!!!*


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*AND SOME MORE OF MY SHIT!!!*


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

new updates comin soon... 


Here is my To-Do list for this version, but I'm not sure if I'm going to get everything in there because I have so much to do:
(THIS APPLIES TO ALL CARS)
Pump upgrades. There will be 35 variations of pumps that you can purchase in the game. Each with their own power. They will not all be available and some of them will be more unique than others. ( I will not be adding more powers to the cars just breaking up what the current power the cars have )
Redo all cars to integrate all the new features.
Redo the Monte Carlo.
Better Murals (Covers all of the car)
Bumper Kit 1 (Smooth with room for mural)
Bumper Kit 2 (Wire Wheel)
Skirts 1 (basic)
Skirts 2 (59 Impala long skirts)
Shaved handles and emblems
Sunroof (Open)
T Top (Open)
Hollywood Top (Half Top)
Mouldings 1 (Non SS, Stock Caddy)
Mouldings 2 (Super Sport, Euro Caddy)
Textured Interior with choice of seats. (2 Seats, Bench Seat, Bucket seats 1, Bucket seats 2)
Textured Undercarriage & Frame
Flake paint job.
Each paint piece will have an option for what type of color. (Flat Color, Reflective, Flake, COLOR/gold, COLOR/chrome)
Adding 64 Impala
Adding 59 Impala
Adding 58 Impala
Adding 71 Riviera
Adding Regal
Maybe add more cars. (57 chevy...)
Back Bumper challenges.
Montly Car Shows & Lowrider Car of the Year.
Server Upgrade. (Faster with less lag)


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

damn i cant wait 4 these updatez :biggrin: :biggrin: 















lac_-2.png[/IMG]

















Sittin Sideways #1.... biggest baddest giving haterz a reason 2 hate


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

When is it Out?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@May 29 2010, 01:21 AM~17638867
> *When is it Out?
> *


itz been out just go 2 www.thelowridergame.com n sign up n start hoppin


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

crazy!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New version with a shit load of updates will be out this Sunday. I'll be uploading the new version the night before so it should be up sometime in the morning on Sunday.

You can probably tell from the pictures theres hundreds of different combinations that you can do on the cars now. Hopefully this will let everyone have their own custom cars that are unique to the other cars on the site. You could also put murals and patterns on almost everything now. (Interior, Car, Undercarriage, Frame, Rims, etc...)







Immediately after this version is out ill be finishing 5 additional cars to add to the site and hopefully a few more secret features that didn't make it into version 3.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

come a long way d:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

RELIC said:


> *Whats up LIL, where is everybody at in this bitch??? We need some more people to show some love and sign up over at TheLowriderGame.com When you got a few minutes stop on by and get served cause we doing the damn thang over there and the shit is fun as hell.
> 
> Here is some of my cars to show you what is really going down!!! All these cars are built and designed by me SOUL SOCIETY, I even have a few Tribute cars I build also. Holla atcha boy if you need that super clean shit on your ride!!!*


make it free. and we'll all play


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

sg90rider said:


> come a long way d:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I know right... and I still have more I want to add before I call it completely done.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> make it free. and we'll all play


It's been free :thumbsup:

I don't believe in charging when recruiting more people into Lowriding.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

ru going to be able to hit the f key to kick back the rearend at any time


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

sg90rider said:


> ru going to be able to hit the f key to kick back the rearend at any time


That's one of those things that's in it, but won't be release on Sunday. I have the upgrade in place, but I haven't programmed all the functionality yet. That will be coming up soon though.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

YEAH DAT :thumbsup::thumbsup: LOW LOCK UPS TIRES KICK BACK AND HIGH INCHES


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

AZs finest13 said:


> _*TTMFT*_


Thanks!

I'll be taking down the current game tonight at 10 and hopefully have the new one up by 11PM tonight, but worse case it will be ready by tomorrow morning.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DRUID said:


> It's been free :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't believe in charging when recruiting more people into Lowriding.


oh.. cool.. i thought u had to pay to play.. TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks cool


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

playboi13 said:


> oh.. cool.. i thought u had to pay to play.. TTT


Naw its all free the only thing you would have to pay for is if you wanted more room for more cars in your garage slots. The cars and extra parts in the game are all bought through in game money that can get from hopping, car shows, tournaments or owning a shop and selling parts from it.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn it been a while since ive played , how do i make my car flip over while im in a challange? :dunno:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

New Version is up now.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

You can't make it flip during a challenge, but in the future I will be letting people kick back the wheels to get more inches.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

not working for me its trippin


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT updates r cool i like bein able 2 go thru a shop n realla set my car how i want it


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

sg90rider said:


> not working for me its trippin


 PM me and let me know what it does so I can look into it more and figure out why its tripping on you.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

AZs finest13 said:


> TTT updates r cool i like bein able 2 go thru a shop n realla set my car how i want it


Yeah there's a bunch of more stuff you can add to your cars now.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

im useing safari do i need to go back to fire fox ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> not working for me its trippin


X2


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

sg90rider said:


> im useing safari do i need to go back to fire fox ?


You can try that. Did you clear your cache? Can you PM me your computer specs. Processer, Ram, Video Card.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

after the update its super slow for me and unplayable ><


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mideast said:


> after the update its super slow for me and unplayable ><


Send me your system specs. The game has been upgraded so theres the chance your computer can't run it anymore, but if you send me your specs I can tell you for sure and let you know why its running slow.

If you need to know how to get that information for me here it is:
http://www.thelowridergame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3143


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

will it work off of an iphone?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

UCEFAMILY said:


> will it work off of an iphone?


No, but I am making a version for the Ipad/IPhone and Android tablets and phones.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Man love the game, but nothing but problems after the upgrade.. Cant add or upgrade hydraulics, all the shops have interior and molded bumpers, but not pump etc... Also runs heeeellllla slow now too... Should be cool as shit when all the bugs are worked out though!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh and all my previous upgrades and money is gone


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I HOPE THAY FIX IT SOON NOT WORKING FOR ME


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i still got some money ... but all my upgrades are gone too ... and all my wheels ...

its kinda cheesy that the shops gotta stock up on pumps and rims ... only one of my cars has wires ..and the other one has the max amount of batts and wont do over 40 inches .. 

whats the better pump thou the pro series pistion or the x series pistion?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Purple Haze said:


> Man love the game, but nothing but problems after the upgrade.. Cant add or upgrade hydraulics, all the shops have interior and molded bumpers, but not pump etc... Also runs heeeellllla slow now too... Should be cool as shit when all the bugs are worked out though!!


I've split up the shops so there are shops dedicated for each category. 1 handles hydraulics another handles car upgrades and wheels and another handles interiors. As for it going slow send me some more details on your machine and I can see why it lags, but depending where the bottleneck is you may have to upgrade one thing or another.



Purple Haze said:


> Oh and all my previous upgrades and money is gone


Money was not touched, but the cars have to be restored to stock after the update was released.



HARBOR RIDER said:


> I HOPE THAY FIX IT SOON NOT WORKING FOR ME


Give me some more info and I can help you out.



ice64berg said:


> i still got some money ... but all my upgrades are gone too ... and all my wheels ...
> 
> its kinda cheesy that the shops gotta stock up on pumps and rims ... only one of my cars has wires ..and the other one has the max amount of batts and wont do over 40 inches ..
> 
> whats the better pump thou the pro series pistion or the x series pistion?


 I've split up the shops so there are shops dedicated for each category. 1 handles hydraulics another handles car upgrades and wheels and another handles interiors. The best pumps would be the X Series Piston Pumps. There are 68 total pumps in the game and each one has its own power.

For example there are 7 X Series Piston Pumps with different power. One way you can tell which pumps are the most powerful are the pumps that are highlighted in orange, but even in that orange category there are a few that are more powerful then the others and they are also more rare so they are harder to find.

The more shops that are created the more people will be able to go in there and pick up these parts to have in the different shops. Right now theres a few, but if theres a part that a shop does not buy before the shop item auctions end then the shops I have setup have an 80% chance of picking that part up.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Microsoft Windows XP, 3gb of ram, Intel cor 2 and 250gb of hd space..


I understand the whole seperate shop piece and I think that shits cool, but none of the hydraulic shops have hydraulics is what im sayin bro. I have no option to upgrade anything hydraulic wise.. Hydraulic shops are selling molded bumpers and new tail lights and such


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just opened up One Way Hydraulics and towing. It shows its supposed to have 18 items for sale, but when I go into that shop its empty.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

How do you open up a shop?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Purple Haze said:


> Microsoft Windows XP, 3gb of ram, Intel cor 2 and 250gb of hd space..
> 
> 
> I understand the whole seperate shop piece and I think that shits cool, but none of the hydraulic shops have hydraulics is what im sayin bro. I have no option to upgrade anything hydraulic wise.. Hydraulic shops are selling molded bumpers and new tail lights and such


Yeah I know I can't really control what the other guys get in stock, but the way the game shops work is if they don't buy the parts the shop has an 80% chance to pick them up when the auctions end.

As an example at 9:40 there are 2 Adex dumps that have an auction scheduled to end. If nobody picks them up then the shop will most like get them because I set the percentage to 80%, but if somebody picks those up before you then you have to wait until the next auction for Adex finishes. If you want to you can just keep an eye on that item auctions page and see what shop has the highest bid on the part then wait for the auction to end and if the shop takes it out of their inventory then it will be in their shop at that time. If nobody bid on it then just wait until the time the auction ends and check my shops to see if they got the part.

The reason why I did this is really because when I made the game back in Version 1 and even Version 2 there wasn't really anything to set these cars apart so everybody had the exact same setup as long as they had the money. This breaks that apart so that one guy may have an Adex dump, but the other player doesn't or one guy has an X series Piston Pump thats just a little more powerful the the other guy with the same type of pump. At first it will probably be more of the hardcore guys that get the best parts because they are on the site checking every little while for the upgrades they want.

The Adex, Springs and batteries are the most difficult to find, but I also just changed the amount of items I drop into the auctions. I also changed the values that I use to determine if I should drop the more rare parts.

Here is a reference on what the colors mean when buying parts:
Gray = poor
White = Common
Green = Uncommon
Blue = Rare
Orange = Legendary




Purple Haze said:


> Just opened up One Way Hydraulics and towing. It shows its supposed to have 18 items for sale, but when I go into that shop its empty.


Yeah thats because he only had parts for town cars at one point so if your car was anything else it will not show you those upgrades.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG DAWG said:


> How do you open up a shop?


Hit create shop at the bottom of the shop page. There are strict requirements on opening up a shop though.

Or if you have a legit shop outside of the lowrider game Pm me some type of info about it to prove it and I'll open up the shop for you.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

idk i know my pc can handle this game lol, i have a gaming system . i play alot of mmo's . but ever since the update its slow. but hopefully u work out all that . b4 was normal.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Mideast said:


> idk i know my pc can handle this game lol, i have a gaming system . i play alot of mmo's . but ever since the update its slow. but hopefully u work out all that . b4 was normal.


I don't know if its actually a problem with the game. If it was it wouldn't be working for the existing users playing it right now. What its probably going to be is something on your system that the game is asking too much of. Can you send me your system specs and I can see if I can find a system similar to yours and reproduce the problem?

Have you tried using a different browser? I've also seen users lag when the browser is not giving enough resources to the game.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

6-25-11 New patch

Optimized load time. (This should help users that could not load the game before) Cached some images and data to speed up loading.
Fixed bug that would cause the game to hang if you picked save in the hydraulics page without picking anything. 
Fixed bug in shop that would take you to the bottom of the shop list when going back from the item list. 
Other fixes and changes have also been done to the site and game over the past 2 weeks.


The have been a bunch of nice cars being built on the site since the new version came out. I'll post up some pics in the next few days.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I uploaded another version last night with more bug fixes to make the game run smoother.

Here are some pictures of the Lowrider Car of the Month for June 2011:
1. Soul Society 















2. black66


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Soul Society has some skills with the textures. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT


----------

